# Opti-Coat vs Paint Protection Films



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone compared Opti-Coat Ceramic Clear Coating to the plastic paint protection films (3M, Durashield, etc)?


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a good discussion here:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/529170-XPEL-vs-Opti-Coat-2-0-vs-Plasti-Dip

Solutions for different problems. Some suggest Opti-Coat first followed by the PPF.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

The coatings are different and less durable to chips than the film....but they also shine a lot more and can keep the car clean longer....plus you can see the edges of the films. You can try Gtechniq C1 with Exo over it....the C1 is a coating that is kinda thick and will protect against minor chips, sand marks.....

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/new-car-care-products/52783-gtechniq-scratch-resistance.html

http://gtechniqna.com/exterior-coatings/crystal-lacquer/


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the links. Thinking of going for max protection and applying one of the clear coats and then PPF up front.


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

I'd love to try the C5 Wheel Armour. Anyone here use it on the OEM TT-RS wheels? Please share your experiences? TIA.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

VAGKRAFT said:


> I'd love to try the C5 Wheel Armour. Anyone here use it on the OEM TT-RS wheels? Please share your experiences? TIA.


I'm wanting to try it too. I put regular Exo on the wheels....I want to do the brakes and all.....let me know how it works.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

What do you guys think of having the TT treated with Opti-Coat (or similar) and then applying one of the plastic based films for rock protection? Is that the best paint protection plan?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

zautodriver said:


> What do you guys think of having the TT treated with Opti-Coat (or similar) and then applying one of the plastic based films for rock protection? Is that the best paint protection plan?


I have Opti-coat 2.0 on the whole car and then Xpel Ultimate on the front. It's only been on 2 months but the Opti-coat is awesome. Protects against bird droppings and fallout better than wax. I have my wheels coated too and combined with Sonax wheel cleaner it makes washing the wheels much easier. But opti doesn't give you that smooth finish like with wax, so I spray quick detailer on after washing.

I wouldn't do just Opti on a daily driver. A sacrificial layer of PPF is better, just plan on changing it every few years.

My TTS after 2-step paint correction + Opti. Don't have pics of the PPF yet


Before








After








50/50 Taillight


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine is very shinny with Gtechniq C1 and Exo.....very! After paint correction too! I too use a quick detailer from Gtechniq to refresh it from time to time....


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

arm1tage said:


> My TTS after 2-step paint correction + Opti. Don't have pics of the PPF yet


Looks fantastic. I was hoping the PPF would stick to the Opti-Coat without any problems.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

The coat is no substitute for the film. They do entirely different things. Think of the coat as a more permanent polish and wax job - it will still allow the paint to get damaged and chipped by road debris.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW!!!

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=802176


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

zautodriver said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=802176



Good god!

The only thing I don't understand is, why Opticoat before PPF?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Just so everyone understands how this technology works...it bonds with clearcoat or any substrate its put on, including ppf.
Putting the coating under the ppf makes no sense and is a waste. First polish the surface to remove swirls, then lay down ppf. Ppf will never been as shiny as a polished clearcoat with a quartz protection coating on top, but these are the pros and cons. After ppf is down you can apply c1/exo overtop of this film to prevent bug guts and other contaminents from staining or getting trapped in the plastic film. I always recommend to my customers that a double layered quartz film can out do any ppf film. I've seen ppf films with chips under the surface. Depends on the rock size and speed. So rule is don't tailgate. Also when doing ppf do a full hood not a quarter or you risk having a two tone car. Sun will affect exposed paint, unless a quartz coating is on. Quartz coatings also have a UV inhibitor as it reflects the sun away from the surface.
check our site for products, videos and application processes. www.autobionix.com


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Autobionix USA said:


> JI always recommend to my customers that a double layered quartz film can out do any ppf film. I've seen ppf films with chips under the surface.



Thank you for chiming in on this topic. I had a feeling that putting PPF over a treated car was not recommended, however can you explain the above quote? You stated a double layered quartz film? Are you talking about a product you sell or something similar to ppf?


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

zautodriver said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=802176



Thanks


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Good god!
> 
> The only thing I don't understand is, why Opticoat before PPF?


I had the car flat bedded from the dealer and untouched because I didn't want to take a chance with the finish being screwed up by the dealer prep in turn making more work for Phil. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but think of the Opticoat as another layer of protection plus with the PPF as an extra layer. I would go with Phil's opinion over some guy who just started detailing a few years and now thinks he's expert. At the end of the day it's your car and your paying for it, so do what's best for you. As far as saying any type of coating be it Opticoat or any other brand will give more protection than a PPF is down right laughable and I wouldn't chance it with my car.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Thank you for chiming in on this topic. I had a feeling that putting PPF over a treated car was not recommended, however can you explain the above quote? You stated a double layered quartz film? Are you talking about a product you sell or something similar to ppf?


Crystal quartz...like your watch face...extremely scratch resistant and hardens the paint.
it is crystal clear and keeps the paint glossed so you do not wax. It also has a UV inhibitor.
You can actually polish crystal quartz where as you cant with ppf.

Check out here ---> http://autobionix.com/shop/gtechniq-c1-crystal-lacquer/

youtube the C1 crystal quartz and also Gtechniq EXO...it will blow your mind


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

1QWIKWHP said:


> I had the car flat bedded from the dealer and untouched because I didn't want to take a chance with the finish being screwed up by the dealer prep in turn making more work for Phil. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but think of the Opticoat as another layer of protection plus with the PPF as an extra layer. I would go with Phil's opinion over some guy who just started detailing a few years and now thinks he's expert. At the end of the day it's your car and your paying for it, so do what's best for you. As far as saying any type of coating be it Opticoat or any other brand will give more protection than a PPF is down right laughable and I wouldn't chance it with my car.


I've had a successful detailing business for 12 years thanks and have been using coatings for 4 years.

here quick whip watch this vid...and open your eyes to technology
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u16BR_vEm4w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG3RQopSGKI

theres a million out there..here are just two quick ones I found


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

here check into this thread...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...after-the-Gtech-detail-job&highlight=gtechniq

I've personally done a ton of member's cars and they've checked in after a year...proof is in the pudding
many others have bought the chemical and done it themselves...its not to hard to apply with proper instruction


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Autobionix USA said:


> I've had a successful detailing business for 12 years thanks and have been using coatings for 4 years.
> 
> here quick whip watch this vid...and open your eyes to technology
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u16BR_vEm4w
> ...


Pretty good info there.....never knew the coatings were that tough. I have the Gtechniq version from Autobionix on my car and everything just wipes off it!


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Autobionix USA said:


> I've had a successful detailing business for 12 years thanks and have been using coatings for 4 years.
> 
> here quick whip watch this vid...and open your eyes to technology
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u16BR_vEm4w
> ...



Like I said everyone's entitled to their opinions, that being said if you are suggesting someone get the Gtech coating as a replacement for PPF you really are a funny guy lol. I've been detailing my cars for 20 years but I wouldn't call myself a detailer. Good luck with your business autobionic but don't come here and try to tell me your word is the truth.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Like I said everyone's entitled to their opinions, that being said if you are suggesting someone get the Gtech coating as a replacement for PPF you really are a funny guy lol. I've been detailing my cars for 20 years but I wouldn't call myself a detailer. Good luck with your business autobionic but don't come here and try to tell me your word is the truth.


No need to get too excited. I've given him a bit of grief in the past but when someone is clearly labelled as having a vested interest in a product discussed here, certainly you have to take their claims with a grain of salt. No one is going to come out and say "this other product that I don't sell is better than mine" and I wouldn't expect them to. The Opti-Coat web site has about five total laughers that I see in the first minute of perusing, and those videos are using tests designed to highlight their product's strengths just like vacuum cleaner salesmen did in the old days, but that's just the nature of the beast and to expect anything different from someone with a vested interest in a product is silly. Which is why it's good that he is clearly marked as having a vested interest. You did what you think is right for your car (and it's beautiful, by the way) but not everyone has the same goals as you do with their cars, so different products may suit their needs just fine.

Just my $0.04


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I have used this guys products and they do work. I do know what he's saying about the films though. I had it replaced on my R32 twice in 3 years due to yellowing.....and I had it maintained with the product recommend constantly. It just won't hold up in the Florida sun and heat. I also removed it from my TTS after 1.5 years....it just wasn't nearly as shinny as the car was and you could see it pretty easily. I have no experience with putting it over a whole body panel but it just not as pretty as paint. The coating do help resist the chipping....maybe not as good as the film....so it's a trade off.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I just had Opticoat Pro applied to my car last weekend. I have yet to get water/rain on my car, but strangely, I am looking forward to it. I can't wait to see it bead and run off.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretarion said:


> I just had Opticoat Pro applied to my car last weekend. I have yet to get water/rain on my car, but strangely, I am looking forward to it. I can't wait to see it bead and run off.


Your a "hydrophobe" now!


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Your now a "hydrophobe" now!


Technically his car is a hydrophobe and he sounds like he is now a hydrophile!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^^
Yes I am!!

I am a tad bit concerned though, it has completely iced over down here in Dallas. I just had my car Opti-coated last saturday (6 days ago) and I was told that it completely cures around the 30 day mark. Does anyone have some insight to the possibility of having ice collection on my opticoated paint will cause the opti-coat not to adhere the way it is intended, or lessen the life and protection?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

if frozen before all solvents escape the coating you will see impressions of water or whatever is sitting on the surface...
another reason us pros use the gtechniq...its 48 hour cure time...
depends on humidity it saw during the 6days you had it, you may get away without a scratch


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Does anyone recommend putting PPF after opti-coat? Or should it always be done before?

I live in Montreal, so we have winter for about 4-5 months a year, with a lot of salt/rocks on the road, so i want to be extra careful, but don't want to lose anything from the paint, like gloss/finish. Sepang blue is an amazing color and i definitely don't want to dull it very much

to give you an idea of how bad it is, i bought myself one of those cheap 2000psi electric pressure washers, and i wash down my car the instant i get home to clear off any junk from it. It always comes back in dirty


----------

